# My dream...



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

...I had to post about my dream last night. I posted a while back about my 2 other dogs (non-golden) that have previously passed, and I mentioned that I had a terrible feeling of guilt with the death of my beagle Molly. Well I had a dream last night and as I have tears in my eyes as I am typing, it was not a sad dream, I actually woke up and was happy remembering the dream. It was a short dream (of what I remember)
All I remember is there was a knock at the door and when I answered Molly came running in and I cried and all the rest I remember is I was laying on the floor with her rubbing her belly, and it was so peaceful. I don't know how many people believe in stuff like this, but I truly think she came to me in my dream to let me know it's okay and to stop feeling guilty. Sorry had to get this out as I don't really have true "dog people" to talk to besides the wonderful people on this forum
It just made me feel good, my baby, my angel.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I believe our loved ones give us signs that there alright. When Spice passed away last year, one of my people gave me Peanut and one of the pictures we took out in the yard just puzzled me. She had a perfect heart on her head. I think Spice send me Peanut for a very short time to get over her and then took her back. 
Here is the picture of Peanut


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

**goosebumps here from both of your stories. I truly believe too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Both those stories are so blessed. I truly believe that our loved ones (2 &4 footed) that have gone before are somewhere waiting for us...... and I believe the very blessed are given glimpses like you two have seen. TREASURE THEM !!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, I believe. When I had my foot surgery they put me out with Versed, and I woke up talking to my dogs. The nurses were laughing and I was kinda embarassed but it was comforting, too, I felt they were with me. <dogs from my childhood>


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Both those stories are so blessed. I truly believe that our loved ones (2 &4 footed) that have gone before are somewhere waiting for us...... and I believe the very blessed are given glimpses like you two have seen. TREASURE THEM !!!!


Thank you What you just said here is comforting as well


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Oh, I believe. When I had my foot surgery they put me out with Versed, and I woke up talking to my dogs. The nurses were laughing and I was kinda embarassed but it was comforting, too, I felt they were with me. <dogs from my childhood>


That's exactly it, the word to describe my dream..comforting


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I believe our loved ones give us signs that there alright. When Spice passed away last year, one of my people gave me Peanut and one of the pictures we took out in the yard just puzzled me. She had a perfect heart on her head. I think Spice send me Peanut for a very short time to get over her and then took her back.
> Here is the picture of Peanut


Aww, I remember this Sending you some hugs


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Aww, I remember this Sending you some hugs


Same back at ya:wave:


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Same back at ya:wave:


Thanks! It does good just to be able to talk about it
That's why I love the forum, I mean I could talk to my mom about it but I wouldn't get the same understanding, if you know what I mean she is not a dog person, don't get me wrong she loves Nellie


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We got littermates KayCee and Hunter in Oct. 1999. They were close to each other, but more so to me. KayCee bossed Hunter from day one and he always let her. He was about the most gentle, sweetest dog I ever knew. He would let KayCee take toys from himn, eat his food, steal his treats. He would bring his toys and put them on blanket with grandbabies, sharing as it were.

KayCee is a foot/leg licker, slow deliberate swipes with her fairly dry tongue. Hunter was face, neck and arms with a slobbery tongue that flopped around like a soppy lasagna noodle and left you all wet. At night KayCee slept down around my feet, Hunter up around my head. He always had to be where my face was and if I rolled over, he would cross over me. Sometimes I would wake with the feeling of being watched, open my eyes and I would be on the edge of the bed and Hunter would be sitting on the floor looking at me. I would move over and give him room and he would get up nexgt to me. However, he woke me in the mornings behind me, licking my neck, leaving my ear and hair full of slobber.

When they were 16 months old KayCee had to have her first knee surgery and be restrained for 4 weeks. Fourteen months later her other knee was done, and again Hutner just seemed to know how to keep her compnay, how to comfort her. I had her tied to sofa leg. Hunter would lay with her and lick her face, comforting her we believe. Then we adopted our golden mix, Honey, and a month later we found she had heartworms and she had to be crated for 6 weeks. Even tho we had only had her a month, Hunter would lay by the crate keeping her compnay. It was so unrel the empathy he had for the other dogs in times of thier confinement and pain.

A 6 month injectable heartworm preventative was out and after a while I decided to start my dogs on it one at a time. KayCee got her 1st on Aug. 1, Hunter his 3rd on Aug. 28 and Honey her 2ed on Oct. 1. Had not started Buck. Then Hunter got sick, and without allthe details, he was diagnosed with autoimmune hemolytic anemia and while in the hospital with liver cancer. I had never used a computer, but went to ittle local library and learned 50% die within a week of AIHA diagnosis, another 30% within a month. Meanwhile my vet had said when it was time for his next injection, we were going back to the monthly pills, a good indication he thought the PH6 was the cause of Huner's illness.

He was in ICU and I was allowed to visit and spend as much time as I could with him. I went 3 times a day, taking him boiled chicken each time. I as allowed to take him out of the cage, carry his IV bag and take him out to do business and to spend time hugging on him, etc. Depsite two transfusions, tons of meds, test, x-rays, ultrasound, he culd win the battle. Four days into his eight day stay, he had also been diagnosed with liver cancer. He could beat the odds, and at 8:40 PM on Oct. 16, 2003, my Hunter died, less than 1 1/2 hours after I had leftr him the last time. 

We had a necropsy done and his cancer was not cancer at all, but drug induced necrosis of the liver. As I was to learn as I started doing research on PH 6, AIHA and liver damage were two of the leaded adverse reaction deaths. There were several others reations and lots ofdogs suffered two. Several folks lost 2 dogs to PH6.

Well, I wa so guilt ridden that I had switched my beloved boy to that stuff that I had trouble eating and sleeping and in the next months lost40 pounds. I found many were having the same reaction that I was (believe it or not many of us are still in touch)

One night in early June I was woke up with Hunter licking my neck getting slobber all in my ear and hair. It was still dark and he never woke me before light and I was thinking "Oh, Hunter has to go pee." Then I got fully awake and realized Hunter had been gone for 8 months. It was KayCee doing the licking and suddenly I knew without a doubt that Hunter was using his sister's body to let me know he was okay, he loved me still, he knew I loved him still and he didn't blame at all for his death. I just knew it. From then on i changed, stared laughing more, sleeping better, etc. I didn't tell anyone at first. I had never believed in ghosts or visists from beyond, use to laugh at the stories on Unsolved Mysteries. 

When I first told my family they thought I had finally gone over the edge with my guilt and grief. But they soon decided it must have really happened because I ws back to my old self.

This visitfrom Hunter was 4 years ago next month. I have so wished it to happen again, but it never has. I guess he was allowed that one visit to put me at ease. By the way, ProHeart was pulled from the marekt Sept. 3,2004, just about 10 months afer Hunter's death. Too many reported adverse reactions and deaths. They have tried to get it back a couple of times, but coudln't convince the FDA it wsa safe enough. But since that night I have not felt gult, only anger that thatstuff was put on the market to soon and our dogs were the lab rats.



I have told this story before and some of you have probably read it. Also about a year ago i was contacted by a lady that is writing a book about such things and she was also getting the story of Stacy in Flroida who lost her Pom and almost lost her Sheltie to PH6. Stacy had a couple of visits from her dead Pom, Precious.

Couple of pictures to show just how Hunter let his sister boss him. In one she has his face in her mouth, in another she is biting his ear--the expression his face syas it all. One of him grown up with our oldest son. Don't think I have scanned one of him with the grand babies since gettin my new computer. But he was just so gentle, caring and I do believe that is why he came to let me know he didn't blame me at all. That was jut his nature.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

I too am a believer...I am so happy you had this experience.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

*I too had a dream*

Days after the loss of my Scooby he came to me in a dream too. In the 10 years he was with me I never had to run after him. If I called...he came. He would never leave the front of my property. He never had to. Everything he could ever want or need was right here at home. 
So the second night I was without him I drempt that he was outside on the front lawn standing at the edge of the street. I called him to come in but he turned and looked at me and instead walked across the street towards the woods. I called him again but he kept walking. I remember beginning to cry but still calling and calling his name but he kept walking away. As he stood before an opening in the trees and brush he turned to me one last time with that big old head of his as if to say," You can't follow me now...you have to let go." 
I awoke with the tears still in my eyes but with a sense of relief that my boy made contact with me to let me know its ok. 
There are still days even after 2 months now when I have my Scooby meltdowns but it just confims the bond that we had and that I will never forget the love we shared for 10 years...and thats ok by me.
God Bless and best wishes.
Stephen and Scooby too.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A couple months ago I woke up after having a dream of my Goliath who passed in August. When I woke up, I could still smell him around me. It is funny because before that point I would have have never have thought I would recognize his smell, but I definitely believe he was there with me at that moment.

I believe.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Annie & Skyler both have reached thru the gate at Rainbow Bridge and told me to enjoy life until we're together again. They precede us to make sure everything is ready.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

These posts are all wonderful. I'm a bit jealous. My husband has had several dreams of Sam. He doesn't think they are more than a dream. I've only had one and it was a nightmare. A room full of Sam look-a-likes who were all snarling at me. I think this dream was a response to my desperately wanting to dream of Sam. I know I'll see him, but it can't be soon enough!! My whole family is "sensitive" in this way. I've had experiences, just not with Sam, yet. I'll probably see him when I stop trying so hard....

....I still look for him in every Golden I see, everywhere we go.....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> These posts are all wonderful. I'm a bit jealous. My husband has had several dreams of Sam. He doesn't think they are more than a dream. I've only had one and it was a nightmare. A room full of Sam look-a-likes who were all snarling at me. I think this dream was a response to my desperately wanting to dream of Sam. I know I'll see him, but it can't be soon enough!! My whole family is "sensitive" in this way. I've had experiences, just not with Sam, yet. I'll probably see him when I stop trying so hard....
> 
> ....I still look for him in every Golden I see, everywhere we go.....


Sometimes they are there right in front of our eyes and we just do not realize it.

For a couple months after Goliath passed, kept having this sensation on my leg, and would keep brushing it off with my hand - but there was never anything there. Thought it was odd, but never thought anything else about it. It wasn't until I read another persons experience of feeling their late dog,s nose against their leg that I realized that is what it was.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

ScoobyDoo said:


> Days after the loss of my Scooby he came to me in a dream too. In the 10 years he was with me I never had to run after him. If I called...he came. He would never leave the front of my property. He never had to. Everything he could ever want or need was right here at home.
> So the second night I was without him I drempt that he was outside on the front lawn standing at the edge of the street. I called him to come in but he turned and looked at me and instead walked across the street towards the woods. I called him again but he kept walking. I remember beginning to cry but still calling and calling his name but he kept walking away. As he stood before an opening in the trees and brush he turned to me one last time with that big old head of his as if to say," You can't follow me now...you have to let go."
> I awoke with the tears still in my eyes but with a sense of relief that my boy made contact with me to let me know its ok.
> There are still days even after 2 months now when I have my Scooby meltdowns but it just confims the bond that we had and that I will never forget the love we shared for 10 years...and thats ok by me.
> ...


Aww I know it does take time, and time does help, but they truley are a part of our lives forever...my beagle will be gone 5 years in November, seems like just yesterday


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW..it all sounds too real. I'm sure it is a sign they are ok...although I haven't expirienced a loss yet, of a pet, I'm sure it is a sign that they are ok and haven't forgotten you.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I love dreams like that  they seem soooooooooooooo real, and oh the feeling of being able to hug them, play with them, and just to run your hand thru their fur


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Thanks! It does good just to be able to talk about it
> That's why I love the forum, I mean I could talk to my mom about it but I wouldn't get the same understanding, if you know what I mean she is not a dog person, don't get me wrong she loves Nellie


I know what you mean, I talk about my dogs and people just looks at me like I'm stupid. A lot of people are not to fond of animals.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I know what you mean, I talk about my dogs and people just looks at me like I'm stupid. A lot of people are not to fond of animals.


I know! You should hear my bil, he does it more to irratate me than anything but I don't care. He'll make his "dumb" comments:no:
They all think I am nuts too when I get Nellie birthday and christmas presents, but how could I not! LOL!


----------

